# Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung



## xErebosX (5. Dezember 2015)

*Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung*

Guten Abend,

ich habe gerade meinen PC aufgebaut. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Silent Base 600 in der Window Variante. Das Mainboard ist ein Asus Maximus  VIII Ranger.
Jetzt kann ich die Lüfter direkt auf das Mainboard stecken und dabei leider nicht meine Lüftersteuerung benutzen. Wie muss ich die Kabel verbinden, damit ich die 3 Stufen Reglung benutzen kann?

Vielen Dank

xErebosX


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung*

Kann es sein, dass du die Möglichkeit hast, die Lüfter auch mit entsprechende Kabeln von "vorne" zu verbinden? Also gibts da ein paar Buchsen, an die du gehen kannst?


----------



## xErebosX (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung*

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/gforlhfy.jpg
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/4i8u4o7h.jpg
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/ens8mngp.jpg

So sieht es momentan aus. Die Lüfter kann ich direkt an die Steuerung schließen, aber von dort geht kein Kabel woanders hin.

Edit:

Kann es das hier sein?
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/5b9hs6pg.jpg


Problem hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung*

Hast du etwas in der Richtung durchs Gehäuse fliegen? Die Buchse rechts im Bild mein ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem Aufbau - Silent Base 600 Lüftersteuerung*



xErebosX schrieb:


> Kann es das hier sein?
> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/5b9hs6pg.jpg
> 
> Problem hat sich erledigt!


Genau, das Ding in einen passenden Stecker vom Netzteil und dann die Lüfter anschließen.
Probier es aus, ich schalte ungerne manuell um. Nimmt man die Boardsteuerung, klappt es
mit dem Umschalten von Silent  und ca. 5V und gute Kühlung irgendwas zwischen 9-12V
besser.

Probier es aus. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------

